# Stuart McKay



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2009)

On Friday 19th June Stuart McKay of the Bridge of Allan grappling club, Scotland passed away aged 38. He was a well respected and liked senior instructor and will be very much missed. Thoughts and prayers with his family.







Here he is after winning bronze at the Europeon Open BJJ tournament in Brmingham Uk three years ago.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 21, 2009)

.:asian: RIP


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 21, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jun 21, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 21, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2009)

.


----------

